# blasting grit?



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

Is there a strong consensus on blasting grit? I am setting up a tank with mineralized soil and had planned on topping it off with Black Diamond blasting grit. I have heard of a handful of people that have used it an like it alot. I then have also heard some of people who don't recommend it. Whats the consensus? I have already rinsed the grit. It had some nastiness come rinse off it. But is rinsing pretty clear now. 

The tank is a 20g tall planted tank with boraras masculatas (16) and will soon have RCS (~12) as well. Probably to be rounded out with some otos. 

Thanks for you input.

Josh


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

There seem to be two issues with blasting grit, one is that it varies from locale to locale in terms of its composition, the other issue often raised is that it may be too sharp for some bottom feeders ie cories. If you are getting your grit from a store that sells primarily blasting grit and masonry sands etc, they may have other options instead, like garnet sand CQ etc. So it is basically at your own risk sort of scenario with the coal slag products like black diamond etc.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

The biggest problem is it's sharpness I just don't want to worry about bottom dwellers so I don't use it that and PFS and Turface is cheaper in my area.

- Brad


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

I have been using Sand Blasting Grit for a lot of years, having learned about it from a Cichlid guy (who has since left the area,) and it has been OK. The last time I used it was in a 75 along with Eco because of the high price of the Eco and for the last 4 years it has been OK.

I like cories and usually keep a bunch of Paleatus in the tanks. I enjoy Goldfish but usually keep Guppies, platys and tetras as well so I keep a cross section of a lot of the standards. I am not sure about the sharpness but have not seen any problems. I usually get the coarsest stuff available but do not know a number or grade.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

I use Black Diamond in my 55 on top of Miracle-Gro Organic, and it's a great product. The little 10 Im setting up now is set with Lowes Multi-purpose sand since a dark substrate makes for a much smaller-looking tank. 

The fish species don't sound like they would have issues with the sharp substrate.


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for all your input. I think I will go ahead and use it. I really don't plan on having a fish with barbs or tendency to dig.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think you'll be ok. I have it in 2 tanks and I keep the pygmy cories in there. They do fine.  It's really got a nice look to it. We also have tiny gouramis in one tank and they have dug a burrow. They have no wounds and are very happy.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

Just to note that I have no personal opinion on this stuff, my intent was to just sum up two of the issues I had heard most often concerning it. I hope it goes well for you.


----------

